# Clothing Store Garrison Montreal - Longue Pointe



## Leoiimqc (30 Jan 2015)

Hello guys,

I am new to the army. I need to pick up my entire kit at Longue-Pointe (Montreal). Does anyone know where is the clothing store building please (south side, north side, building number, GPS coordinates)? Anything would be helpful, that base is huge. 

Thank you.
Leo


----------



## meni0n (30 Jan 2015)

Right across from this address

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/1947+Avenue+Haig,+Montr%C3%A9al,+QC+H1N+3E1/@45.5796939,-73.5217431,18z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x4cc91c4e3885ac4f:0xcbccc349bf1313bd


----------

